# Meghan and Harry Expecting A Baby



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

[h=1]Royal baby! Palace announces that Duke and Duchess of Sussex are expecting 1st child[/h] The palace made the announcement as the pair begins a tour of Australia and New Zealand. 
by Zoe Marcus / Oct. 15, 2018 / 5:19 AM EDT

https://www.today.com/parents/former-meghan-markle-prince-harry-expecting-royal-baby-t139755


----------



## Laurie (Oct 15, 2018)

Another mouth for the British taxpayer, even a senior like me, to feed!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2018)

Back when Harry & Meghan got engaged I saw a conversation between a couple of idiots on another forum who said the Queen probably gave permission for them to marry under the condition they don't have children.    (reference was made to Meghan's race) Such bigotry and ignorance boggles the mind.

Congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## Lara (Oct 16, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> ...I saw a conversation between a couple of idiots on another forum who said the Queen probably gave permission for them to marry under the condition they don't have children.    (reference was made to Meghan's race) Such bigotry and ignorance boggles the mind...


I saw the Lifetime TV movie of when Meghan met with the Queen at Buckingham Palace for the first time. The Queen gave them her blessing and showed them a huge masterpiece painting hanging on the wall of a mixed-race relative of the British Royals...Charlotte of Mecklenberg-Strelitz, who was married to King George lll. She was part African from a Portuguese Royal line. Buckingham has not denied this account.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm sorry to sound sound negative,but I've read enough about Harry&Meghan,most over exposed media couple in the world
I understand there is great fascination in UK because Harry being younger son of late Princess Diana, are part of Royal Family,but here in U.S  Who cares?
People Magazine loves to have any royal on their cover will probably have them on every week,its become so boring!!!!


----------



## dkay (Oct 16, 2018)

I guess I'm a weird American because I actually do like watching the goings on of the Royal family. Maybe it stems from those old fairy tales I used to read as a child...handsome prince, castle etc. etc. It was every little girls fantasy. Then as I got older I still continued to watch the weddings, the babies, the tragedy and how it's all handled with grace and etiquette. I suppose comparing that to what we experience here it's a refreshing change from all the name calling etc. So I just wish them all well, hope Meghan has a wonderful pregnancy and I eagerly await the birth. Hopefully her American family won't try to monopolize the event with all of their "American" drama.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

I wish them well, but I understand where Laurie's coming from. Also Dkay.

It is like the old fairy-tale days. Sometimes I'm fascinated; sometimes disgusted, but they're almost like watching a train-wreck- you can't take your eyes away!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm sorry to sound sound negative,but I've read enough about Harry&Meghan,most over exposed media couple in the world
> I understand there is great fascination in UK because Harry being younger son of late Princess Diana, are part of Royal Family,but here in U.S  Who cares?
> People Magazine loves to have any royal on their cover will probably have them on every week,its become so boring!!!!




Oh please believe me, there's a massive portion of the population who have just had more than enough of Harry and ..as they have nicknamed meghan..me-again!!

She hasn't endeared herself to the British Public in the same way as those who've joined the royal family in the recent past. 

Nothing to do with not being a Brit, because the Queen's grandson peter Philips  is married to a Canadian, but the public just haven't taken to her very much at all..and in the interim, Harry has gone from being the Public's darling, to much lower in their estimations..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Really, Holly! I didn't know that. Maybe it's her wing-ding father or lunatic half sister.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2018)

Some of my British friends believe that not all Brits welcome a Biracial addition to the Royal Family.


----------



## Lara (Oct 16, 2018)

Awww...I think they're both very sweet. 
How can the Brits say she hasn't endeared herself to them? 
She hasn't been a royal long enough to know, right?


----------



## rgp (Oct 16, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Back when Harry & Meghan got engaged I saw a conversation between a couple of idiots on another forum who said the Queen probably gave permission for them to marry under the condition they don't have children.    (reference was made to Meghan's race) Such bigotry and ignorance boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   Bigotry & ignorance....hummm. So someone is ignorant , and a bigot just because they do not agree with you? Are we not permitted our own opinion , our own view of things? 

 Why is it that the so-called tolerant & inclusive bunch....cannot be tolerant to the fact that we all have different opinions. Why is it also this same bunch that seem to need to resort to name calling & labeling the minute someone opposes them?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh here we freaking go again. I am sorry I even started this thread about the new baby!!!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oh please believe me, there's a massive portion of the population who have just had more than enough of Harry and ..as they have nicknamed meghan..me-again!!
> 
> She hasn't endeared herself to the British Public in the same way as those who've joined the royal family in the recent past.
> 
> Nothing to do with not being a Brit, because the Queen's grandson peter Philips  is married to a Canadian, but the public just haven't taken to her very much at all..and in the interim, Harry has gone from being the Public's darling, to much lower in their estimations..



Hi,I think if Harry's parents weren't who they were/are the media attention wouldn't be so intense.
I've noticed lately when other members of the Royal Family are involved in something, here in the U.S we'll get a 'blurb' either on the news or in papers
A perfect example,Prince Andrew&his ex wife,Sarah Ferguson's daughter,Eugenie got married this past weekend.I'm think some Americans have no clue who she is until you mentioned her parents Sue


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2018)

Admittedly, I know very little about this, but to me she seems very charming and intelligent. What gaps do I have in my knowledge?

(Not referring to the tabloid press's obsession with the royals, which they apparently can't do too much about. Diana tried, without success.  But what exactly have Harry and Meghan done to be criticized for?)


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm sorry to sound sound negative,but I've read enough about Harry&Meghan,most over exposed media couple in the world
> I understand there is great fascination in UK because Harry being younger son of late Princess Diana, are part of Royal Family,but here in U.S  Who cares?
> People Magazine loves to have any royal on their cover will probably have them on every week,its become so boring!!!!



I totally agree; I have no more than a passing interest.   I wish them the best but I'm by no means a "royal watcher."   

I don't get the whole "royalty" thing anyhow.   One day you're a television actress and the next day "Your Highness?"   Not in my world.       If I were a British taxpayer, I'd be really annoyed that my tax dollars were buying Meghan's $800 shoes, etc.   What a waste.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Really, Holly! I didn't know that. Maybe it's her wing-ding father or lunatic half sister.



Much as most people have little time for the sister, a great deal of the people seem to have turned against her when her father wasn't invited to the wedding ..at least that's how people see it, and even if the father had been and couldn't attend due to ill health, she hasn't been in touch with her father since the wedding. People are finding that hard to tolerate, they see her as a Gold digger, having married twice, and willing to cast aside all of her family save her mother for a bite at the golden apple .

Now please..don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that's _my _opinion, I'm just telling you what a vast swathe of the UK population are thinking and being very vocal about ... although I personally do admit to feeling sorry for the father!!

C'est Moi...yep that's another thing so many tax payers are highly upset about...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

I see what you mean Holly. Funny, I thought it was more the Firm that didn't want the father at the wedding rather than Meghan, but you're closer to it than I am. Thanks.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2018)

Now I hear that some of the royals have their gold-plated knickers in a twist about the baby announcement, which was apparently made at Beatrice's wedding.  If that is true, then it was rather "_not done, my dear_", as one is not supposed to do anything at a wedding celebration to take away from the bride and groom's "moment".  

I will admit that I am one who follows the Royals with a certain amount of glee.  I'm just a little girl at heart, still wanting to be a princess.


----------



## dkay (Oct 16, 2018)

I hadn't heard that the baby announcement was made at the wedding. That's kind of sad in a way if true. The baby announcement could have waited a couple of days.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes to all intents and purposes according to the Media, the  Queen was informed at Eugenie's wedding about the pregnancy. Apparently Fergie was furious!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

It appeared obvious she was showing......


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

..at just 12 weeks and with a large coat on I would somehow doubt it tbh!!..but if it's true, then I still think they could have left the disclosure for another day..or even the previous day


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 16, 2018)

I enjoy reading about them, think they make a cute couple...she seems genuine to me...so far anyway.

But, I think they should have made the announcement another time.  Upstaging someone's wedding is not a good idea....ever.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I enjoy reading about them, think they make a cute couple...she seems genuine to me...so far anyway.
> 
> But, I think they should have made the announcement another time.  Upstaging someone's wedding is not a good idea....ever.



Just one of the many things that has earned her the nickname  with much of  the British Public...


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2018)

Meghan & Harry don't receive a fraction of the publicity that Diana & Charles received Diana was on more magazine & newspaper covers than anyone in the world - ever - even after she & Charles divorced. I liked/respected Diana but let's be realistic.

I don't understand what it is about Meghan that's annoying some people - vs Diana, Camilla, the Queen, or Fergie <<--- (a total joke)  

It's not like Meghan is running out into the streets begging the media to take her picture and write about her.

And frankly I don't give much of a rip what the British public says or thinks...about anything.  It's a safe bet most Americans feel the same way.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I totally agree; I have no more than a passing interest.   I wish them the best but I'm by no means a "royal watcher."
> 
> I don't get the whole "royalty" thing anyhow.   One day you're a television actress and the next day "Your Highness?"   Not in my world.       If I were a British taxpayer, I'd be really annoyed that my tax dollars were buying Meghan's $800 shoes, etc.   What a waste.



Grace Kelly was a US actress who made the transition to Princess Grace of Monaco. She did it with style and dignity. 

As for the British taxpayer being out of pocket for members of the Royal Family, the Queen has foregone the income from the royal estates in exchange for annual income from the civil list. Members of the Royal Family who are on the civil list are in fact servants of Britain and do a fine job of promoting social cohesion as not politician, no matter how popular is able to do. They also earn export dollars promoting UK commerce overseas. The net result is a plus for the UK.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Grace Kelly was a US actress who made the transition to Princess Grace of Monaco. She did it with style and dignity.



Good for her.   Luckily for me, I don't reside in a monarchy so they are just people to me.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2018)

dkay said:


> I hadn't heard that the baby announcement was made at the wedding. That's kind of sad in a way if true. The baby announcement could have waited a couple of days.


Where do these stories originate? This sounds like someone making mischief to me.

The announcement was not made at the wedding. 
If it had, the tabloids would have been all over it. 
The official announcement was made by the Palace as the couple were in flight to Australia.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2018)

> This sounds like someone making mischief to me.



I agree.  Pffft.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

I read on Yahoo (that bastion of journalism) that Harry & Meghan told the queen about the baby at the wedding.   So no "announcement."   Not sure where Yahoo procured this scoop, however.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2018)

Well that could be true. Why wouldn't Harry tell his Grannie the good news but I suspect that the Queen would already know all about it. 
I read somewhere that snoopers would be checking out the garbage looking for discarded pregnancy kits.
At Windsor Palace ? The very idea is preposterous because the staff there would never permit such a thing to occur.
And royal wives have access to the very best specialists who are extremely discreet so why would a pregnancy kit be needed?

We all need to take gossip about the Royal Family with a large dollop of salt. 
Sometimes the gossip is well founded but most of it is tosh made up to sell women's magazines.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/harry-meghan-may-breached-etiquette-200000772.html


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks, C'est Moi, I followed the link which led to the source in The Telegraph (UK).
There was another article there that referenced some sort of announcement on the day of Princess Eugenie's wedding but where it happened was still a bit vague.

If it occurred at the family reception hosted by the Queen in the afternoon, (which seems most likely because it certainly didn't happen in the chapel and Harry and Meghan did not attend the evening event for friends of the bride and groom), then it was a matter for the family. It did not seem to leak to the press at that stage so I still wonder whether it happened at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Where do these stories originate? This sounds like someone making mischief to me.
> 
> The announcement was not made at the wedding.
> If it had, the tabloids would have been all over it.
> The official announcement was made by the Palace as the couple were in flight to Australia.



The  tabloids were all over it warrigal


----------



## hearlady (Oct 16, 2018)

I think they make a nice couple. They're living life and starting a family. I wish them well.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 16, 2018)

RAVE  ON !!!     I'm saving some words to welcome  the  innocent  little  new  baby  !!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> RAVE  ON !!!     I'm saving some words to welcome  the  innocent  little  new  baby  !!


Me too.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 17, 2018)

dkay said:


> I hadn't heard that the baby announcement was made at the wedding. That's kind of sad in a way if true. The baby announcement could have waited a couple of days.



One hopes she is not going to be like her mother in law,  never happy to see someone else.particularly a woman, the centre of attention


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2018)

I wish the happy couple and their new baby the very best.


----------



## Pam (Oct 17, 2018)

Well, here's one Brit that likes Meghan and I think her and Harry make a lovely couple. I think it's lovely news about the baby and I wish them all well.


----------



## Bee (Oct 17, 2018)

Pam said:


> Well, here's one Brit that likes Meghan and I think her and Harry make a lovely couple. I think it's lovely news about the baby and I wish them all well.




Here is another Brit that likes the couple in fact I will go one step further and say all the Brits that I know like the couple and the majority of the Royal Family.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2018)

Feeling fortunate to live in  a constitutional monarchy, this Canadian wishes them all the best.


----------



## Bee (Dec 17, 2018)

Bee said:


> Here is another Brit that likes the couple in fact I will go one step further and say all the Brits that I know like the couple and the majority of the Royal Family.



After reading a few articles these last few days and now this latest one I am fast going off both of them.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46590480


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2018)

If Meghan's father had set out to be ghosted by his daughter, he couldn't have done a better job of it.  
This young couple needs him in their lives like they need a case of the flu.


----------



## Bee (Dec 17, 2018)

StarSong said:


> If Meghan's father had set out to be ghosted by his daughter, he couldn't have done a better job of it.
> This young couple needs him in their lives like they need a case of the flu.




Oh! really, I am obviously more of a family person than you.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2018)

Bee said:


> Oh! really, I am obviously more of a family person than you.



You might change that statement to:

 "I might be more of a family person than you", since you have no idea who she is . It is not "obvious".


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2018)

I don't understand why you're making this personal.    

From my understanding her father is the very definition of toxic.  I acknowledge that the US doesn't follow the UK royalty news closely so I may be missing something, but just prior to their wedding it would have been hard to miss the high drama with her father.  Was he coming, was he not coming...  So much of it became all about him. 

The old saying may go, "you can choose your friends but not your family," but people are (and should be) free to disassociate themselves from people who cause them pain.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2018)

Just prior to the wedding, (with the exception of Meghan's mother Doria) there was all kinds of drama from Meghan's family including her father and especially her half-sister.  It was crazy...cousins who hadn't been invited showing up at the airport, one cousin threatened to crash the wedding because he didn't have an invitation....puhleeze.  

If Meghan is ghosting the toxic people and blabbermouths who keep talking to the press and stirring the pot, I don't blame her (or Harry) one bit.

I have some toxic members of my immediate family who I don't care if I every cross paths with again.  I didn't choose who to be related to.  A few relatives don't understand my position, but they don't have to.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2018)

Laurie,  I hate  to say this,  but,  when they're  making a baby, they're  not thinkin'  about YOU........or  anybody  else.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2018)

A   racial  issue.  It  was BOUND  to happen !  Wonder why it took  so  long.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2018)

Falcon said:


> A   racial  issue.  It  was BOUND  to happen !  Wonder why it took  so  long.



How is this a racial issue?


----------



## rgp (Dec 18, 2018)

Didn't we fight a war to get away from the crown?..........why do we here in America, care about this?

Don't get me wrong, I wish the mother & baby well........but the hype & hoopla , I couldn't care less.


----------



## Elsie (Dec 18, 2018)

I just hope Megan and Harry have a happy successful marriage.  As a young girl I dreamed of being a Princess.  Yikes.  No thank you--too much nosy attention and negative criticisms.  Wow.  I'd end up wanting to live on an unknown island in a grass hut and known only by anyone I choose.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 18, 2018)

*Don't get me wrong, I wish the mother & baby well........but the hype & hoopla , I couldn't care less.


*Exactly. 

We have so many minor Royals what's another one more or less.

As a British taxpayer it's just another mouth to feed.


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2018)

Laurie said:


> *Don't get me wrong, I wish the mother & baby well........but the hype & hoopla , I couldn't care less.
> 
> 
> *Exactly.
> ...




 Never have understood the whole royals thing. With all due respect , what do they do? What purpose do they serve? Seems to me they are nothing more than 'official-celebrities' .


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2018)

rgp said:


> Never have understood the whole royals thing. With all due respect , what do they do? What purpose do they serve? Seems to me they are nothing more than 'official-celebrities' .



I've often wondered what purpose the idiot Kardashians serve, but people seem to avidly follow their every move.  At least the royals serve honorably in their military, spotlight and support charitable causes, and are generally quite gracious with the public.


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I've often wondered what purpose the idiot Kardashians serve, but people seem to avidly follow their every move.  At least the royals serve honorably in their military, spotlight and support charitable causes, and are generally quite gracious with the public.



 You bring a good point & I agree...difference as i see it is that the royals are tax-payer funded. Although I admit, I don't even know why the Kardashians are famous?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

rgp said:


> Didn't we fight a war to get away from the crown?..........why do we here in America, care about this?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I wish the mother & baby well........but the hype & hoopla , I couldn't care less.



 Well I would imagine you ..(americans ) care about it because Meghan Markles is American....  .. now I couldn't care less about her tbh... but they say if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing at all...so I won't!!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Well I would imagine you ..(americans ) care about it because Meghan Markles is American....  .. now I couldn't care less about her tbh... but they say if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing at all...so I won't!!



Americans follow your royalty more than you might guess.  Virtually everyone on the planet fell in love with Princess Diana and we were all devastated at her death.  Most Americans can bring to mind the exact moment of our lives when we heard that staggering news - with the same clarity that we remember JFK's death.  We mourned Diana's passing with you and for you.    

Princes William and Harry have grown into fine young men. Most in the US are delighted to see them in apparently happy, supportive relationships and hope nothing but the best for them.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Americans follow your royalty more than you might guess.  Virtually everyone on the planet fell in love with Princess Diana and we were all devastated at her death.  Most Americans can bring to mind the exact moment of our lives when we heard that staggering news - with the same clarity that we remember JFK's death.  We mourned Diana's passing with you and for you.
> 
> Princes William and Harry have grown into fine young men. Most in the US are delighted to see them in apparently happy, supportive relationships and hope nothing but the best for them.



I'm not doubting it, I was addressing RGP 's post!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2018)

Honestly, I usually forget that Meghan is American, until someone reminds me...LOL!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 19, 2018)

rgp said:


> Never have understood the whole royals thing. With all due respect , what do they do? What purpose do they serve? Seems to me they are nothing more than 'official-celebrities' .



Oh no, not quite as simple as that,

The senior Royals perform important functions, particularly the monarch, whoever she or he is.  It is the minors who are such a drain on the economy.

It is no bad thing to have two different people as Head of State and Head of Government.  It is also no bad thing to have a Commander in Chief totally separate from politics.  She is also the highest judge in the land.

It might not be apparent from afar, but even in this day and age she is the one who dissolves Parliament, and she can do this at any time.  She decides which party will form a government and asks someone to form a government.  

No law is passed unless she signs it, and Brexit will not happen if she decides against it (she won't, of course, but it's important to us to know she can).

Don't let my occasional rants about the current crew lead you to think I'm against the monarchy.  I'm not, just this lot.  The world would be a different place if poor Charlotte had lived (the earlier, not George's sister)!


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Oh no, not quite as simple as that,
> 
> The senior Royals perform important functions, particularly the monarch, whoever she or he is.  It is the minors who are such a drain on the economy.
> 
> ...




 Well, as i noted...I never understood....perhaps my ignorance is deeper than i know.

  Thank you for the brief education.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh  G-D.  Please don't  bring up the  kardashions !   I'm  trying to enjoy  a  late lunch !!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Oh  G-D.  Please don't  bring up the  kardashions !   I'm  trying to enjoy  a  late lunch !!



Sorry, Falcon.  Their celebrity status is completely mystifying, isn't it?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2018)

Actually, the functions performed by the royal family are kind of similar to the functions performed by the First Lady of our country. I don't think anybody has ever objected to the expenses attached to whoever is in that office, although I do remember some grumbling about an expensive set of china that Nancy Reagan got the taxpayers to shell out for. But in general, it's just taken for granted. I think the First Ladies (and their causes) are generally accepted by the population, and so is the royal family. 

I like the royals, and right now am enjoying "Victoria," a probably highly fictionalized but entertaining series about Queen Victoria and Prince Albert. Beautifully filmed, great costumes and sets, and pretty good acting, although Albert has the worst German accent I've ever heard.

To get back to today's royals, what do we really know about any of them, their familial problems and joys, or how they feel about anything?  Diana was literally hounded to death. I get the feeling that since then, the rest of them have put up a protective wall around themselves.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 20, 2018)

*Thank you for the brief education.


*​Apologies, I did not mean to be so arrogant as to try and educate anyone!

From the point of view of my own mother country, Wales, it is marginally better to ruled by a German usurper than  an English one!


----------



## Elsie (Dec 21, 2018)

"...better to ruled by a German usurper than  an English one..."  ?  I haven't gone back over the past posts that might explain your opinion, so I'll just ask you why a German usurper?  I ask because Hitler came to mind & I doubt that that particular German would be o k with you.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

Elsie, many of the royals are of German descent, as are Elizabeth ll and Philip. Their surnames are German but they changed  to Windsor after Windsor castle because during  WW1 (before Hitler) they felt they needed to hide their German roots. As far as I know, anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Elsie, many of the royals are of German descent, as are Elizabeth ll and Philip. Their surnames are German but they changed  to Windsor after Windsor castle because during  WW1 (before Hitler) they felt they needed to hide their German roots. As far as I know, anyway.



Poor Elizabeth and her father King George, born here in the UK, served this country well, and still they get called German... . It's like me being called Scandinavian  because of the Normans  who invaded the UK who were my ancient ancestors.. it's unfair!!..same with prince Philip.. he's often derogatively called Phil the Greek..when in fact... he was only born on the Island of Corfu to the prince of Greece but his family were exiled from Greece when he was a baby and he was raised and schooled in the UK.. and as he's said in many an interview his great grandmother was Queen Victoria same as the Queen


----------



## Laurie (Dec 21, 2018)

Elsie said:


> "...better to ruled by a German usurper than  an English one..."  ?  I haven't gone back over the past posts that might explain your opinion, so I'll just ask you why a German usurper?  I ask because Hitler came to mind & I doubt that that particular German would be o k with you.



Because Charles, who calls himself Prince of Wales, has a father who is a Battenberg and a mother who is  Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.  

No amount of political correctness or long term residency will change that.


William is a Battenburg, and so is George.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

...but their names Are Windsor, they were born Windsor's, ,  never have been Battenburg , nor will they, ..... whereas..Charles, Anne, Edward and Andrew are all Mountbatten  -Windsor and only after a relatively recent  battle  by prince Philip who once stated he was the only man in Britain who wasn't permitted to give his name to his own children...  it first appeared as Mountbatten Windsor when princess Anne signed her wedding certificate in the 70's


----------



## Elsie (Dec 21, 2018)

My ancestry, the little I know of it, is that my mother was full German & my biological father was fully Swede.  My mother's German parent emigrated from Germany to the USA at age 15.  I guess my German grandfather had arrived before her.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

Elsie said:


> My ancestry, the little I know of it, is that my mother was full German & my biological father was fully Swede.  My mother's German parent emigrated from Germany to the USA at age 15.  I guess my German grandfather had arrived before her.



Interesting Elsie...were you raised bi or tri lingual... ?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2018)

My grandparents / great grandparents came from Norway, Sweden and Italy.  They and their children shed the "old country" language and customs as quickly as possible.  Those generations were deeply committed to assimilating.  For their 50th anniversary (around 1966) my father and his siblings wanted to celebrate by gifting their their parents on a trip to Italy - the country my grandfather left at age 13.  He was quite insulted, saying, "I'm not Italian anymore, I am an American citizen.  My children are American, my grandchildren are American, and my great-grandchildren are American.  Why would I want to go back to Italy?"   

I do regret that they didn't teach us Italian, Swedish or Norwegian, but that was not the way of emigres to the US, particularly from the 1940's on back.  

My Italian grandmother LOVED Tang - that dreadful powdered fake orange juice - I think because the American astronauts drank it.  LOL


----------



## Elsie (Dec 21, 2018)

Mother knew few German words.   She spoke American English.  Swede biological father?  I have no idea if he knew the Swedish language.  Grandmother of course could speak German well, but spoke only English in America, as far as I know.  I think she left an aristocratic family to live in America.  Why, I don't know but I'm sure glad she did.  Also that she met and married a (14 years older than her) German hard working but not so nice pain at times husband-to-be.  I guess grandmother's life, the lives of some of her relatives in Germany anyway were quite interesting.  (Gypsy Prince.  un oh!)


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2018)

So the topic has changed from Prince Harry & Meghan expecting a baby to various SF member's personal ancestry?  

Start another thread.


----------



## Elsie (Dec 21, 2018)

You first, applecruncher. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2018)

Elsie said:


> You first, applecruncher. :love_heart:



If you look you'll see I've already commented on the topic.
Post #3 sums it up for me.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 22, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> ...but their names Are Windsor, they were born Windsor's, ,  never have been Battenburg , nor will they, ..... whereas..Charles, Anne, Edward and Andrew are all Mountbatten  -Windsor and only after a relatively recent  battle  by prince Philip who once stated he was the only man in Britain who wasn't permitted to give his name to his own children...  it first appeared as Mountbatten Windsor when princess Anne signed her wedding certificate in the 70's



Their great grandfather was born Philip Battendurg, so his progeny bear the same name.

The Queen is of a generation where wives, rightly  or wrongly, took the husband's name, so she became a Battenberg too, as are all issue.

No amount of politically correct name changing will change that.

If you don't believe me check George's DNA against that of the current head of the Battenberg family.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2018)

These last few posts indicate to me why Europe is having such a difficult time dealing with immigrants in their midst.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2018)

Sorry for the meander, AC.  Was responding to a question by Holly about whether early 20th century immigrants to the US tended to teach their children the languages of their native lands.


----------



## rgp (Dec 22, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> So the topic has changed from Prince Harry & Meghan expecting a baby to various SF member's personal ancestry?
> 
> Start another thread.






 Have you ever been to a party..a picnic.., perhaps in a tavern or club? Conversations drift from one topic to another all the time. No different here.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2018)

For once, I agree with you, rgp.  Conversations do drift, inevitably.  Sometimes this can be frustrating to the person who originally introduced the topic, but nothing can be done about it. (Actually,
this one stayed on topic longer than most of them do!)


----------



## Elsie (Dec 23, 2018)

To the person who originally introduced your topic.........pretend it wasn't taken off course and say more about it as though it hadn't.  If you care to.


----------

